
Do you feel gRPC a good way to expose external APIs? - seanatyc
Read https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@sankar.p&#x2F;how-grpc-convinced-me-to-chose-it-over-rest-30408bf42794<p>I got the point that gRPC is a great choice building internal facing APIs (inter microservices); but I feel gRPC is overrated in the context of external facing APIs -- see the &quot;Pain Points of gRPC&quot; above, moreover, the perf benefits are much less a concern in the context of external APIs.<p>Can someone chime in and share their first hands experience?
======
yannikyeo
The first pain point in the article of no browser support is no longer true.
There is now grpc-web [https://github.com/grpc/grpc-
web/](https://github.com/grpc/grpc-web/)

~~~
seanatyc
I think browser support is only one point (though it's a big one), but pattern
how the clients consume a third party service remain unclear to me if gRPC
brings in the right return.

